# Looking for first rainbow trout



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

We don't have rainbow trout where I grew up, so I made a goal (I like to set low bars) to catch one this year. So far I've been unsuccessful. I've tried Powerbait, spoons, spinnerbaits, worms and more. I've mainly fished community ponds and watched the fishing reports closely. 

No one ever accused me of being a great fisherman, so I'm sure 90 percent of the problem is my lack of skill. Just looking for advice from more expert anglers.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

If you're catching fish at a community pond, keep it up, a Rainbow is on it's way.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Powerbait in the community ponds is usually a solid bet, but they will be switching to stocking catfish as the temperatures rise. There are a few bows in almost any mid elevation lake, but a good choice may be to head up to the Uintas once the snow melts and fish the roadside lakes. They are usually well stocked with planter bows and are not very selective in what they bite. The same techniques should get you some success. Also check the DWR stocking reports.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Powerbait works but what colors have you been using, also floating on non floating? 

For summer time try Rainbow, or a Lemon Twist. I have also found that the garlic flavored PB works wonders not to mention the garlic juice in a bottle that you dribble on the bait. All the PB that I use is floating formula.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I guess I'm going to be the voice of reason here: Stop fishing the community ponds.


I don't know where you live, or what fisheries are close to you. I'm sure there are very good fisheries fairly close. This time of year is a great time to head out to a lake or reservoir and find rainbow trout close to the shoreline. Forget the Powerbait. Go with a fly and bubble. Retrieve slow. You'll catch fish. Rainbows, cutthroat, smb, browns....whatever. Don't sell yourself short by thinking you need to go to a community pond looking for "catchable" (stocked @ 14") rainbows. 

If you really want a good time -- come drive down to Minersville! (remember: artificial flies and lures only)


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Like PBH mentioned head for the hills! Lost creek reservoir fish right off the Dam, power baits they love the rainbow and green also night crawlers, it gets slow at times but 80% of the time trout for days! that's if you live more North.. good luck


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And on the worms, stick a miniature marshmallow on the hook to float it up off of the bottom.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> I guess I'm going to be the voice of reason here: Stop fishing the community ponds.
> Forget the Powerbait. Go with a fly and bubble. Retrieve slow. You'll catch fish. Rainbows, cutthroat, smb, browns....whatever. Don't sell yourself short by thinking you need to go to a community pond looking for "catchable" (stocked @ 14") rainbows.
> 
> If you really want a good time -- come drive down to Minersville! (remember: artificial flies and lures only)


I'm not so sure about "voice of reason" in this instance. Dude can't catch a finless Freddie out of a community pond and you want him to get technical with an AFL water? I think there is an easier way for him. That said, were he to hook up with a fat Minersville bow, it would be way more memorable.

To the OP. Tell us where you are fishing and we can probably guide you with locations and techniques. There are bows in almost all of our major midlevel fisheries.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Catherder said:


> Dude can't catch a finless Freddie out of a community pond...


Ouch. That stings when I read it. 

I'm up north, usually hit community ponds around Davis County. Have tried Holmes Creek, Farmington Pond, Bountiful Pond and Kaysville Ponds.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

PBH said:


> I guess I'm going to be the voice of reason here: Stop fishing the community ponds.


Yep, I've been thinking that for a while now. Just need to carve out some time.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Catherder said:


> Powerbait in the community ponds is usually a solid bet, but they will be switching to stocking catfish as the temperatures rise. There are a few bows in almost any mid elevation lake, but a good choice may be to head up to the Uintas once the snow melts and fish the roadside lakes. They are usually well stocked with planter bows and are not very selective in what they bite. The same techniques should get you some success. Also check the DWR stocking reports.


Thanks for advice. Yes, I saw they're stocking catfish soon. I watch the stocking reports as well. I may need to head up to Uintas.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Critter said:


> Powerbait works but what colors have you been using, also floating on non floating?
> 
> For summer time try Rainbow, or a Lemon Twist. I have also found that the garlic flavored PB works wonders not to mention the garlic juice in a bottle that you dribble on the bait. All the PB that I use is floating formula.


This is exactly what I've been using. Rolling it up into a ball and putting it on a treble hook. Have also tip some spoons with it as well. Maybe it's in my retrieve? Let it sink or slowly reel in?


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Critter said:


> And on the worms, stick a miniature marshmallow on the hook to float it up off of the bottom.


I've yet to try that!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

maverick9465 said:


> Ouch. That stings when I read it.
> 
> I'm up north, usually hit community ponds around Davis County. Have tried Holmes Creek, Farmington Pond, Bountiful Pond and Kaysville Ponds.


Sorry. I didn't mean it to. 

Lost Creek would be a good bet. Shore fishing at Rockport or Echo could work and be a fun way to spend an afternoon. For Rockport, park along the roadside and walk down to the lake and fish. As stated previously, the roadside lakes in the Uintas would be an excellent choice once the snow melts and they get stocked. The scenery alone is worth the visit, if you haven't been there before. Usual baits, plus small spinners or a fly and a bubble, if you want to try something new. You might even get other varieties as well. Mill Hollow is usually heavily stocked too and a decent choice.

One more thing on your powerbait or marshmallow rig. Before casting out, make sure the bait is floating. If your offering is sinking in the water, due to the hook mass exceeding the floating ability of the bait, your results will decline markedly. That is assuming you are not using a bubble or float but a sinker.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Catherder said:


> Sorry. I didn't mean it to.


No apology needed! It's always humbling to confront one's fishing inadequacies (which, in my case, or many). I do need to hit Rockport or Echo. And yes, Uintas is on the list!



> One more thing on your powerbait or marshmallow rig. Before casting out, make sure the bait is floating. If your offering is sinking in the water, due to the hook mass exceeding the floating ability of the bait, your results will decline markedly. That is assuming you are not using a bubble or float but a sinker.


Good to know! I'm used to fishing deeper water, but sounds like trout hitting more towards the surface. Guess that makes sense with success fly fisherman have. Thanks!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't bother placing any on a spoon or lure, just on a #16 or smaller hook. That way you are not wasteful. Also what type of weight are you using for casting it out? I just use a sliding bubble filled with water with 2-3' of leader under the bubble. 

You also don't have to head to the Unitah's to find rainbows. You will drive past some great fishing to get there. There haven't been too many times that I have fished Deer Creek or Jordanelle and haven't caught a fish. 

Also if you are near a stream that allows bait fishing all you need to do to catch a rainbow or brown is to drift a worm through some pools behind large rocks.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> You also don't have to head to the Unitah's to find rainbows. You will drive past some great fishing to get there. There haven't been too many times that I have fished Deer Creek or Jordanelle and haven't caught a fish.


Sure, but I was thinking of places close to his home. I also forgot to mention East Canyon. Great bow fishery and the shore fishing is usually pretty good.

I recommended the Unitas because it is worth visiting whether he is fishing/ hunting there or not and those roadside lakes are usually easy fishing in nice surroundings.


----------



## wadedylan2 (Apr 22, 2019)

East Canyon. Should have no problem hooking one.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Use 4lb line and a small egg sinker with a swivel to stop it. Add about 12" to 18" inches of leader to the swivel with a hook on the end. Slide a small plain white marshmallow over the hook onto the eye of the hook. Then take half a nightcrawler and tip the rest of the hook with the worm. The marshmallow will float the worm off the bottom and the white color and sugar will serve as an attractant for the fish. The egg sinker will allow them to pull some line and give you a clear hit visible at the end of your rod. I have caught thousands of rainbows all over the state with this method. Good luck


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

OK -- again, a voice of reason....
This must be a hunting website.


put all that dang bait away!! Especially this time of year.

slide a bubble on your line (little end first) and follow it with a swivel. Then add about 5 feet of leader, and tie on a medium sized fly (wooly bugger, wooly worm, stimulater, dry fly, big nymph, grass hopper, etc....). Fill the bubble full of water, then cast out and reel it in really slow -- you don't want to be snagging up, but you don't want to be creating a wake either. Hang on.
If the fish are rising like crazy (mornings and evenings) then only fill the bubble half way. Now it will float and your fly will be just sub-surface. Again, reel it slow so that you aren't creating a wake. Hang on.


This should be your go-to rig when the ice comes off a reservoir in the spring, and stay on your rod until the ice comes back. All summer long. All day, every day. No more sitting around doing nothing because fishing aren't hitting the baits -- now you can move around, cast and reel, cast and reel, cast and reel -- and the bonus is that you'll also be catching fish! You'll never buy a bottle of bait ever again.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

PBH nailed my go to rig and the kids love it because they aren't just sitting there, they're constantly casting and reeling. We do really well with olive, black, and purple leech patterns. They love the strikes, when I hear one of them squeal and holler "Oh dang! Dad, Dad, Dad!!!" My kids won't fish any other way... well besides fly fishing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fly fishing isn't for everyone. Some like to kick back and just watch. 

If I want to fly fish I'll head to a river.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> OK -- again, a voice of reason....
> This must be a hunting website.
> 
> put all that dang bait away!! Especially this time of year.


What? Now is the best time for garden hackle in the muddy streams for the biggest trout of the year. (where legal) I've heard I'm not the only one who has been known to do that.



PBH said:


> slide a bubble on your line (little end first) and follow it with a swivel. Then add about 5 feet of leader, and tie on a medium sized fly (wooly bugger, wooly worm, stimulater, dry fly, big nymph, grass hopper, etc....). Fill the bubble full of water, then cast out and reel it in really slow -- you don't want to be snagging up, but you don't want to be creating a wake either. Hang on.
> If the fish are rising like crazy (mornings and evenings) then only fill the bubble half way. Now it will float and your fly will be just sub-surface. Again, reel it slow so that you aren't creating a wake. Hang on.
> 
> This should be your go-to rig when the ice comes off a reservoir in the spring, and stay on your rod until the ice comes back. All summer long. All day, every day. No more sitting around doing nothing because fishing aren't hitting the baits -- now you can move around, cast and reel, cast and reel, cast and reel -- and the bonus is that you'll also be catching fish! You'll never buy a bottle of bait ever again.


Ok, to this day, this is my favorite way to fish small alpine lakes. It is a lot of fun and sometimes incredibly effective. However, it can be a lot more nuanced than it may originally seem. You still need to find what the fish like, (match the hatch, so to speak) be able to cast out far enough to feeding fish (not always easily done),  and presentation is important too as the rate of retrieval is often critical in success rates.

The goal here is to get Maverick a rainbow trout. I would still submit there are easier ways to do it.  Once he gets off the schneid on the rainbows, then he can graduate to fly and bubble. After that, who knows, maybe he can become an insufferable fly fishing elitist with traditional fly gear and condescendingly look down on the schlubs fishing with bait. 8)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> What? Now is the best time for garden hackle in the muddy streams for the biggest trout of the year. (where legal) I've heard I'm not the only one who has been known to do that.


But that's on streams. Maverik isn't ready for that.



Catherder said:


> Ok, to this day, this is my favorite way to fish small alpine lakes. It is a lot of fun and sometimes incredibly effective.


It's not just alpine lakes. This works on nearly any lake, big or small, high elevation to low elevation.



Catherder said:


> However, it can be a lot more nuanced than it may originally seem. You still need to find what the fish like, (match the hatch, so to speak) be able to cast out far enough to feeding fish (not always easily done), and presentation is important too as the rate of retrieval is often critical in success rates.


This is where we differ. Honestly, this has to be one of the easiest ways to fish, which is exactly why my dad as well as numerous other dads out there set their kids up with this rig and turn them loose.

Back when Utah had a "fishing season" we'd head to Otter Creek with my dad. He'd be working the weekend, so us little brats would be turned loose on the banks of Otter Creek with nothing more than fly-and-bubble. We'd out-fish all those bank bait-tanglers, and upset many of them doing it.

So, here's the thing, especially this time of year: rainbows are cruising the shoreline. You don't have to cast far, although with a bubble full of water you certainly can cast a long way from shore! A funny thing with anglers is that when fishing from shore we always want to cast as far away from the sore as possible. Then when we get in a boat what do we do? We cast directly to the shore. What a paradox!

Again -- pick your favorite fly, cast out, retrieve slow (no wake zone!), hang on. Guaranteed method to catch fish.



Catherder said:


> The goal here is to get Maverick a rainbow trout. I would still submit there are easier ways to do it.  8)


Maybe we differ in this opinion. Personally, I don't use powerbait -regardless of my handle. I won't waste my time with the stuff. I will use nightcrawlers when the situation calls for them, but that is usually on a stream.

I guess maybe I'm just a snob.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> So, here's the thing, especially this time of year: rainbows are cruising the shoreline. You don't have to cast far, although with a bubble full of water you certainly can cast a long way from shore! A funny thing with anglers is that when fishing from shore we always want to cast as far away from the sore as possible. Then when we get in a boat what do we do? We cast directly to the shore. What a paradox!
> 
> Again -- pick your favorite fly, cast out, retrieve slow (no wake zone!), hang on. Guaranteed method to catch fish.
> 
> I guess maybe I'm just a snob.


Nah, maybe you are just better at fishing than I am. I have to put effort into getting them on Fly-and-bubble.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> Personally, I don't use powerbait -regardless of my handle. I won't waste my time with the stuff.


Most people here don't know what the "PB" in "PBH" stands for, Heppy. I miss UTOF sometimes. Some of those battles were epic! Not sure I have the stamina in my old age for many of them though.

I won't say what is the BETTER way to catch fish. But I can't think of an easier way to fish than the fly and bubble. The casting is exactly the same as if you're throwing bait under a bobber. It's a very easy way to fish, and as stated, can be really effective. I need to go fishing...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Most people here don't know what the "PB" in "PBH" stands for, Heppy. I miss UTOF sometimes. ...


hmmm....you're probably right. Most people probably think "peanut butter and honey".

so, the truth comes out. Got PowerBait?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> hmmm....you're probably right. Most people probably think "peanut butter and honey".


Ummm, probably not. 

I must express a little astonishment that two UOTF veterans would be such fly-and-bubble enthusiasts. Back in the day, most UOTFers looked down upon fly-and-bubble as a technique as low class as bait fishing, possibly worse.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I will sit and nail hatchery rainbows with a 1/8 oz chrome and Chartreuse Kastmaster all day while people give me dirty looks. The secrets are a super slow retrieve and/or a little white Gulp! maggot on the treble. +1 to the slip sinker rig though, floating Powerbait on a treble hook off the bottom or a worm and marshmallow. It has to float though. Slip sinker rig below, I usually use a half ounce egg sinker so I can really lob it out there and put a bead in between the sinker and the swivel so it doesn't get stuck inside the sinker. Trout will begin moving out to water that is more than 25 feet deep soon as the water gets warmer. Once the runoff ends they'll be catchable in streams though. I like a Kastmaster in a stream too, like a 1/8 or 1/12 oz one. Also a floating Rapala in a size 5 or 3 allowed to drift into a hole and then just swam up and down in the hole is killer.

Edit: Garden hackle means earthworms or nightcrawlers, by the way. Also when I say they'll move out to 25 feet soon I mean when the surface temperature gets to 70ish and above, correct me if I'm wrong. I'm not a fan of fishing muddy streams but I've heard that throwing a small sinker rig with a worm on the end and letting the current toss it around works. You put it close to an undercut bank and let it flap around, right? Also throwing it upstream with just enough weight to keep it down but still allow it to tumble down to you.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> I must express a little astonishment that two UOTF veterans would be such fly-and-bubble enthusiasts. Back in the day, most UOTFers looked down upon fly-and-bubble as a technique as low class as bait fishing, possibly worse.


The whole reason I joined UOTF, and thus my PowerBait handle, was to promote bait fishing!!

Now I'm on a hunting (ie: bait fishing) web site promoting using flies!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> I must express a little astonishment that two UOTF veterans would be such fly-and-bubble enthusiasts. Back in the day, most UOTFers looked down upon fly-and-bubble as a technique as low class as bait fishing, possibly worse.


Ha! Yeah, I wasn't too concerned about "fitting in" there with many of those guys, even if some became friends offline.

I don't fly and bubble often when I'm not with my kids. It's just an easy way for them to fish. And it keeps them more active than tossing bait, which I'm not opposed to and will do with them as well.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

UOTF? acronyms, ugh...

Fly and bubble, yes indeedy!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

stillhunterman said:


> UOTF? acronyms, ugh...


You didn't miss too much, but the phrase "you had to be there to understand" applies.

Other than the beginnings of the stream access battle, when the site reached its peak in utility, it was mostly guys calling each other Dbags, and PBH and W2U arguing with a Hunter S. Thompson clone (who did write mildly entertaining tales) about the DWR.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Haha! That’s fantastic. 

I joined UTOF back in 2002. It had some waves of utility over the years. The stream access fight was the pinnacle. I did find it humorous to finally get banned for calling a mod said term referenced above. For the record, he was one, and probably still is one. Site nose dived after that. 

Back to rainbows: Anyone caught one recently?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

A worm under a bobber


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Back to rainbows: Anyone caught one recently?


Nope, We've been too busy with these guys.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I caught a 22 inch rainbow and a 20 incher at Rockport last weekend by the dam. Garlic flavored yellow and orange sparkly powerbait was the ticket. Sliding sinker with a split shot just above a swivel with about a 2 ft leader and number 6 hook.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

And no I’m not 9. He got to reel in a few of his own.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I can't imagine how many you guys could have gotten using a fly-and-bubble.

;-)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> I can't imagine how many you guys could have gotten using a fly-and-bubble.
> 
> ;-)


Skunked?


----------

